# My Outdoor/Survival Stuff (pic heavy)



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

I posted this in the outdoor section in another forum but I figured you guys might like it too. While I don't have photos of my Get Home Bag, my backpacking/outdoor stuff closely resembles it and contains pretty much the same stuff. I always enjoy seeing what other people use so I thought I would share what I got. Who knows, it might give you some ideas to add to your gear. Some good quality, lightweight stuff. These photos were taken on an overnighter I did in the Armstrong Redwoods here in Northern California. Hope you enjoy...

My pack is a *REI XT85*. I believe this is the biggest pack that REI makes. I also have a USMC ILBE but the REI gets the most use. Yes, I like large packs. I run a *Camelbak Armorbak *bladder for on the go water.


















My tent is a *Big Agnes Seedhouse SL2*. Very fast and easy setup. A little small for a two-man tent but still gives me a lot more room than a single. Decently light too, just over 3 pounds. I also like the very handy gear loft that hangs inside for stowing small items.









Another view, looking inside. And for my sleeping bag I use a *North Face Blue Kazoo *15 degree down bag. Very light and compresses pretty small. Underneath that is a *Thermarest Prolite*.









For water filtration, I prefer the *MSR Miniworks* microfilter. This thing has never let me down and filters water plenty fast enough for me. I usually filter directly in to a plastic folding *Nalgene Cantene* (96 oz.) as seen in the second pic.


















For saving my knees when getting down and dirty I got the *Alta Superflex* kneepads. This particular set is in the ATACS camo pattern. For gloves I just use my mountain bike gloves.









On this trip I grabbed my trusty *Fallkniven A1* with a sheath that I modified in order to hold a *Victorinox Swisstool Spirit *and a *Light My Fire firesteel*. Also fitted a mini Photon light as well. This setup ensures that I'll always have my survival knife, a multi-tool, and a way to make fire even if I get separated from my pack. To see more on this click on this thread I started a while ago.... http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...rs-machetes/1676-my-survival-knife-setup.html


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

My stove is a *Brunton Raptor* that I really like even better than the MSR PocketRocket because the arms span a little wider. Unfortunetely, I don't think Brunton produces it anymore so they're kinda hard to find nowdays. Second pic shown next to the Titan Cup for size reference. Just as small as a Pocketrocket.


















Cookware is an *MSR Titan Kettle*, *MSR Titan Cup*, and *MSR Flex Skillet*. Brunton folding spoon and fork as well.









I'll usually bring along my *Kershaw Folding Saw*, especially if I know I'm going to make a fire. The Kershaw logo has worn off, but if I'm not mistaken I think Bahco actually made these for Kershaw. Great little saw but unfortunetely, these have been discontinued as well and are hard to find.


















I got tired of the little metal folding shovels failing all the time so I bought a plastic camp shovel by *Fiskars*. It does seem very hard and durable but I haven't used it yet so we'll see how it holds up.









Paracord. I always try to take a hundred foot bundle of it like this here.









Sometimes I'll go old-school and bring a *USGI Canteen, cup, & stove*. Inside the pouch pockets I keep some stormproof matches, military trioxane tabs and fire gel.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

My headlamp is a *Black Diamond Spot*. A few too many different settings for my liking but it _is_ pretty bright (90 lumens) and once you learn how to cycle through the modes its not that bad.









I keep my toiletries in a *Kifaru Pullout* bag of the mesh variety. These things are great. Nice construction and very easy zipper pull.









A *Tacitcal Tailor 1H Accessory Pouch* holds all my first-aid items. Another well built made in the USA bag. The medical cross patch was purchased from my local surplus store.









I like to bring along a dump pouch because it comes in handy for storing pretty much anything when scouting around basecamp (tinder for instance). This one is from *Specter Gear* and while not the most inexpensive one out there, you can tell the made-in-USA quality. 


















This is typical of what I bring for food. *Mountain House *stuff and MREs.









Just like knives, we have an array of firearms as well. On this trip a *Glock 21 *with an attached *Insight M6 TLI *attached to it accompanied me. I'm actually not a Glock guy, but they are a lot lighter than my 1911's and other steel framed guns.









I like to bring this along for fun. *The SAS Survival Guide *(tiny pocket-sized version). If I ever get bored around camp I can always practice some knots or traps and stuff.









Well there you have it...most of my backpacking/outdoor/GHB gear. I'm sure I forgot some things but this is the stuff I brought along on this trip for photos. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Just curious do you ever have plans for a metal shovel or entrenchment tool?


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Leon said:


> Just curious do you ever have plans for a metal shovel or entrenchment tool?


Yes, I keep an entrenchment tool in my vehicle at all times. I chose the Glock E-Tool because it is nearly half the weight of the military surplus ones and just as effective. Folds down very compact as well. Unfortunetely, it seems that prices have gone up on these a bit.

Not my pic but here's what it looks like...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice stuff JT. Don't apologize for the Glock. Better than a stick.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nice stuff JT. Don't apologize for the Glock. Better than a stick.


That depends; is the stick oak?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice stuff dude! i have similar, but older, heavier, and less expensive. most of it is military i wanted tough and relieable vs. light and expensive. Being a cheapskate doesnt mean i cant appreiceate good gear though. glocks are ok, my cousin has one, but im old school. The 1911 has such a big barrel if, your on the business end, you just might die of fright. And that saves ammo. For a knife i'll stick with the usmc okc 498


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

You have some nice gear there. I choose to go the tarp route for shelter vs a tent. I feel they are far more versatile and lighter. I have a hammock as well but don't always use it. That stove is nice! I have an MSR Pocket Rocket and agree that sometimes it is just not that stable due to the blades not coming out far enough.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

So I've been getting some PM's regarding my hydration system. Thought I'd just show it here. I use the *Camelbak* *Armorbak* system and love it. It's shorter and has a lower profile than most reservoirs but still holds 3 liters. Large mouth opening too. The quick-attach buckles on the carrier work great not only for molle webbing but anything that has loops. I use only the reservoir inside my larger packs but on short day hikes or when hunting I'll attach the whole carrier to the outside of my small pack as shown in the photos:










Profile:









And just the reservoir:


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice stuff wow. I'm super jealous. I will now cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

nice post. Thank you!


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you tried your cookware? My ex gave me a skillet like the one in your picture and the first time I tried to scramble eggs in it they welded themselves to the pan and I couldn't remove them with anything short of an orbital sander.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish I could find a tiny can of cooking spray (oil) for my BOB.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow you sure have a nice well thought out set up. Im not a glock person, but I sure do like the color combo! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice ! Now I'm going to be forced to put up some pictures  great minds think alike / good job


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheesewiz said:


> Very nice ! Now I'm going to be forced to put up some pictures  great minds think alike / good job


Please do! I really enjoy looking at photos of what other people (especially preppers) have and use for outdoor/survival gear. I'll also post updated photos of some of my gear because I've replaced a few things since that trip (that trip was actually last year) most of the stuff is still the same though.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

*Lots of Pics ....Been working on this for years*



J.T. said:


> Please do! I really enjoy looking at photos of what other people (especially preppers) have and use for outdoor/survival gear. I'll also post updated photos of some of my gear because I've replaced a few things since that trip (that trip was actually last year) most of the stuff is still the same though.


First my Main bag ILBE, Yes I like large bags, I can always chuck stuff. I have incorporated small bags into the main bag by item type much as possible-The Red and black bags contain a The military sleep system, Gortex Bivy, light patrol bag and a cold bag -









Bags within bags, the white one is water proof 








Berkey water bottle filter, and first aid kit with sutures ..








More water related things-








Did I say Fire related and cooking ...








more to follow -


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

*Page two-*

Lights- Stream-light Pro-Tac HL ( 600 lumen s) and a Stream light 2 AA -








My camp light - Stream-light Siege - What a light and the price is coming down .








Gerber LMF-2- Great Knife in my humble opinion -








A Springfield XD-9mm 16+1 for my protection -








These Cumberland bags are great for sorting , Great quality and Cheap , few bucks a piece at Walmart


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

I forgot my Sog small hatchet - 








Some Misc items and Im positive Ive missed a few things ....








Maps and my cook pot, cup, and eating ware, Particle masks, maps and 550 para cord, another dry bag -


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Good stuff Cheesewiz! Looks like you're very organized. Do you run the ILBE pack without the hip belt? Your ILBE is in really good condition, nice score.

Have you considered replacing your flashlights with a headlamp? You will save alot of weight and most importantly they free up your hands! I replaced my Black Diamond Spot with a *Princeton Tec Remix Pro*. Both are great lights, but the Remix Pro is much easier to cycle through the modes and doesn't have as many modes (simpler is better for me). Kept the Black Diamond as a backup though.









I recently added this cool little compass to my gear, its a *Cammenga J582T Tritium wrist compass*. It weighs virtually nothing and it is pretty darn accurate. The tritium inserts work great even in total darkness. Having it on your wrist frees up your hands as well. I must admit though it does have a "cheapy" feel to it, but its actually made in the USA so that makes me feel a bit better (Cammenga actually has some contracts with our military) and like I said before, the thing is very accurate so I guess that's the most important thing.









Complete darkness. No batteries required!









By the way, looking at your SOG tomahawk gave me an idea. I noticed you wrapped the handle in some camo tape so I did the same thing to one of my knives that never really gave me a confident grip. It worked great, thanks! Just curious, have you considered modifying the sheath to your Gerber (or buying a different sheath) in order to incorporate some additional survival gear (firestarter, water tabs, multitool, etc.) with it? I like having my knife setup on my person instead of in my pack so that way if I ever get separated from my pack I'll still have a blade and a way to make fire. Below are my two main survival knives and their sheaths. The Fallkniven A1 (as seen in my original post) and a Swamp Rat RMD. Notice the grippy camo wrap on the RMD!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

good stuff. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Good stuff Cheesewiz! Looks like you're very organized. Do you run the ILBE pack without the hip belt? Your ILBE is in really good condition, nice score.
> 
> I have the hip belt off for storage . Its very quick and easy as you know to attach  I got that bag ( New ) never used for $ 26 , I did have to buy a dust cover, and the hip belt . I have about $60 in the whole bag . Its like new
> 
> ...


Camo form tape is great stuff! Use it for grip tape, camo the rifle, use it for first aid, so many uses .

I have the other sheath mounted to a Molle vest along with my holster for the Springfield and some ammo pouches  I have a Leatherman standard in one bag and a Wave in the big bag someplace  Also have multiple Swiss type knives. I carry a Kershaw Cryo as my EDC every day, a small pocket leatherman micro and a very small Streamlight Microstream - I don't leave home without them .


----------

